# Guitar Building Project: 1959 Les Paul (With my own twist)



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I remember bringing up Months back that I was going to be building a Guitar with my Dad and we wanted to Gain some basic knowledge so after learning about the Woods electronincs being installed and some more Wood working knowledge we finally decided what and how we're going to make this beauty.

Body and Finish:

For the Body it is going to be the Basic Mahogany Body Les Paul's are known for preferably Hondouran African maybe too light. 

A beautiful Flame Maple top like the top on Slash's "AFD" les Paul made by Kris Derrig as seen in the picture( The Guitar in the Middle)










Neck and Fingerboard:

A Basic Hondouran Mahogany Neck as most Les Pauls have and a Brazillian Rosewood Fingerboard with the Basic Inlays that Les Pauls have.

Electronics and Tuners:

Pickups: Seympur Duncan Alnico Pro II's from the 80's!

Pickup Selector: Switchcraft pickup selector for sure it is the obvious choice for a Les Paul.

Output Jack: A switchcraft output jack also again the obvious choice they are top quality parts Gibson has been using since the 50's.

Pots: 1984 Dimarzio 500k 

Caps: Sprague Orange Drop Caps

and of course the most common Kluson style vintage Tuners

I honestly don't know the top quality Nuts so maybe a Korian or a Bone nut?

I also don't know that much about Truss rods so maybe you can enlighten me on that please :rockon2:


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Anybody want to follow my first Guitar building project?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm definitely interested, but I gotta say, it's a heck of a project for a first-timer! Good luck to you and your dad!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sure!...Just keep posting updates. Pics are always much appreciated and save you a lot of writing.

Good Luck with the build.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I know it is a Big Project but I'm up for a Challenge


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Did you change you mind on the original PAF's after pricing them out?? 

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

RE nuts - I thought Gibson uses a delrin/nylon type nut? Or did the oldies use real bone? I am pretty sure they didnt use Corian.

I like the Tusq nuts myself. But, the Gibson style nuts are cheap to buy or make, and easy to replace/swap out so you can certainly try several different ones.

AJC


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Now that I think of it they used a Nylon type material nut and yeah I priced them out they cost more than my SG did.  Plus Slash uses SD Alnico Pro II's from the 80's anyway.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> Now that I think of it they used a Nylon type material nut and yeah I priced them out they cost more than my SG did.  Plus Slash uses SD Alnico Pro II's from the 80's anyway.


I've got a pair of those Alnico IIs from the 80s in one of my Les Pauls and they sound really good! Besides, the hype over original PAFs has driven the price up so high that it's almost impossible for you to be happy with your purchase compared to something that you could get for, say, $400-500 instead.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> I've got a pair of those Alnico IIs from the 80s in one of my Les Pauls and they sound really good! Besides, the hype over original PAFs has driven the price up so high that it's almost impossible for you to be happy with your purchase compared to something that you could get for, say, $400-500 instead.


They are actually so killer but hard to come buy but then again not THAT expensive as the Higher brand Pickups.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Gibson used Nylon 6/6 exclusively in the "burst" era. Thats from the horses mouths I personal had the coversion with. A few of those guys are still around.
> 
> Gibson actually annouced that themselves awhile back and the LP forum erupted with people saying no its nylon 4/6. But 4/6 wasnt even invented until the 70's.
> 
> I have sheets of 6/6 and so can anyone else, its still in full production.


Thanks greatly appreciated ! Also do you kniow what kind of Truss Rod they used on Original Bursts? 

and the Top wood Flamed Koa.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> Thanks greatly appreciated ! Also do you kniow what kind of Truss Rod they used on Original Bursts?
> 
> and the Top wood Flamed Koa.


Gibson always used their own style rod, a 3/16 steel rod, set into a curved slot with it fixed at the heel and the adjustment nut at the headstock. They take a little care in making up a jig to fit properly.

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Truss_rods/Adjustable_truss_rods/Gibson_Truss_Rod.html

Get yourself the 59' LP plans from Stewart Macdonald if you ave not yet done so... all the details are on there.

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Books,_plans/Plans/Les_Paul_Plan.html

Also, the top is flamed maple, not Koa (although Koa is Awesome!)

AJC


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Does that look like the right Flame?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

